# Anime/Manga/Games That Have Archers In Them?



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE archers and bow users, like Chester and Natalia from the Tales series, Rufus from Valkyrie Profile 2, Uryuu from Bleach, and Kikyo, Kagome, and Kaede from Inuyasha!  ^_^

Does anyone know any anime/manga/game that has archers in them?  <33


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2009)

Fate Stay Night


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter had a super fodder archer. That got eaten


----------



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Fate Stay Night



Oooh I asked someone about his avatar on that!  ^_^  Is he a real archer or someone who just uses bows?  



Kancent said:


> Hunter X Hunter had a super fodder archer. That got eaten



Oh my!~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

I was waiting for killua


----------



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was waiting for killua



Hm?  o.o;  What does this mean?  :X


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Hunter X Hunter had a super fodder archer. That got eaten


^What he said


----------



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> ^What he said



Sorry to burst you bubble, but I don't want fodder archers!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Sorry to burst you bubble, but I don't want fodder archers!


Sorry to "burst your bubble", but wasn't recommending any fodder archers.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Hm?  o.o;  What does this mean?  :X



killua is a member here
and you shall see


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol@people worshipping a pile of antshit


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

i only know one


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Fate Stay Night



yep how could anyone forget GARcher


----------



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Sorry to "burst your bubble", but wasn't recommending any fodder archers.



Then I suggest you just get out of my thread.  



hgfdsahjkl said:


> killua is a member here
> and you shall see



I'll wait...


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> *Oooh I asked someone about his avatar on that!  ^_^  Is he a real archer or someone who just uses bows?*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!~




Well
He uses his bow to fire SWORDS
HE FIRES FUCKING SWORDS

And is fucking manly


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 4, 2009)

there's inuyasha,it has three : kagome,kikyo & kaede.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2009)

^ Can you learn to read the OP before posting in a thread


----------



## Kushina (Jan 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Well
> He uses his bow to fire SWORDS
> HE FIRES FUCKING SWORDS
> 
> And is fucking manly



Really?  But does he use his bow a lot?  Is he hot?  o.o;



gaarasbitch said:


> there's inuyasha,it has three : kagome,kikyo & kaede.



I knew!  XD



Kancent said:


> ^ Can you learn to read the OP before posting in a thread



Hehe, Kancent you don't have to be so harsh...


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 4, 2009)

Amira from Otoyomegatari (Young Bride's Story) can ride a horse and use a bow at the same time. 

It is a manga and there are only two chapters so far. Amira displays her skills in the first chapter.  I am not sure how often we will see her using a bow, but despite that its a very good story.


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> *Really?  But does he use his bow a lot?  Is he hot?  o.o;
> *
> 
> 
> ...



He uses it 50% of the time
The othet half he uses his double short swords

IS HE HOT?
HE STARTED THE TERM "GAR"


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 4, 2009)

does usopp count?


----------



## fxu (Jan 4, 2009)

Alfred from Psyren.

[Taka] Naruto Shippuuden Episode 90
[Taka] Naruto Shippuuden Episode 90

But he dies 3-4 chapters later XD


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> does usopp count?


Pfffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2009)

This is the only that I know of who hasn't been mentioned.

The manga is 

Mx0


----------



## Kushina (Jan 5, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> Amira from Otoyomegatari (Young Bride's Story) can ride a horse and use a bow at the same time.
> 
> It is a manga and there are only two chapters so far. Amira displays her skills in the first chapter.  I am not sure how often we will see her using a bow, but despite that its a very good story.



Oh WOW.  I just started reading it.  Its amazing!~  Thanks!  My new weekly manga!  XD  I love the Native American theme.



Felix said:


> He uses it 50% of the time
> The othet half he uses his double short swords
> 
> IS HE HOT?
> HE STARTED THE TERM "GAR"



Oh wow.  Do you have a link to the manga?  ^_^



RamzaBeoulve said:


> does usopp count?



Hehe.  Kinda...



fxu said:


> Alfred from Psyren.
> 
> [Essay] Symbolism of a Legacy: Minato and Naruto's rise to top of shinobi world
> [Essay] Symbolism of a Legacy: Minato and Naruto's rise to top of shinobi world
> ...



Where does he use a bow?  o.o;



Smoke said:


> This is the only that I know of who hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> The manga is
> 
> Mx0



Oh wow!  Thanks!  ^_^  Is he a main character?  What chapter does he come in?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Oh WOW.  I just started reading it.  Its amazing!~  Thanks!  My new weekly manga!  XD  I love the Native American theme.



It's Indian.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 5, 2009)

Basara (aka Maro) from Samurai Deeper Kyo, Ashitaka from Princess Mononoke and Tomite (aka Chamka Tan) from Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden are archers  And now that I think about it. Hagus (FY GK) too! But he is more than just an archer and he rarely uses it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2009)

Irvine from Berserk


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just about to say Irvine, tho not sure that counts

Whats with bow fetish anyway?


----------



## piccun? (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

Since when does Isley have a bow or carry an arrow?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Since when does Isley have a bow or carry an arrow?



Since his earliest appearances.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Yuan Shao, Huang Zhong from Dynasty Warriors.  Ina from Samurai Warriors.  History's not a game.  Who's that annoyingly simple to use archer girl in Samurai Spirits.  Drizz't FUCKING Daermon N'a'shezbaernon.  Aka Archer's archetype in style.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Since when does Isley have a bow or carry an arrow?



He does not carry arrows but can still form a bow and arrow weapon when fully awakened and even when he is partially released it is his weapon of choice.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

Green Arrow and Hawkeye


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2009)

someone in bloody monday used a bow once, read it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm about to blow all your shitty mangas/animes/games/WHATEVER to the end of the universe
*
BEHOLD*


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2009)

Killua said:


> I'm about to blow all your shitty mangas/animes/games/WHATEVER to the end of the universe
> *
> BEHOLD*


doesn't he die a chapter later


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

You are mistaken, young one.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2009)

Killua said:


> You are mistaken, young one.



yeah you're right he didn't die the next chapter. 

pwning ants

get's caught
get's eaten

he actually got eaten 7 chapters later.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

i knew this was going to happen


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i knew this was going to happen



what do you mean?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 5, 2009)

hints hints 



> Hunter X Hunter had a super fodder archer. That got eaten





> I was waiting for killua





> killua is a member here
> and you shall see





> Lol@people worshipping a pile of antshit





> i only know one


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> yeah you're right he didn't die the next chapter.
> 
> pwning ants
> 
> ...



And resurrected as Meruem later


----------



## Kushina (Jan 5, 2009)

Jayka said:


> Basara (aka Maro) from Samurai Deeper Kyo, Ashitaka from Princess Mononoke and Tomite (aka Chamka Tan) from Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden are archers  And now that I think about it. Hagus (FY GK) too! But he is more than just an archer and he rarely uses it.



Omg thank you SO much!  I knew about Ashitaka, but when does Tomite appear in the manga?



berserkhawk z said:


> Irvine from Berserk



I knew this one, too!  My brother reads it!  XD



Ennoea said:


> I was just about to say Irvine, tho not sure that counts
> 
> Whats with bow fetish anyway?



Bows are hot.  <3  Pull the string... and I get sweaty.  XDD



Migraine said:


>



o.o;



Agmaster said:


> Yuan Shao, Huang Zhong from Dynasty Warriors.  Ina from Samurai Warriors.  History's not a game.  Who's that annoyingly simple to use archer girl in Samurai Spirits.  Drizz't FUCKING Daermon N'a'shezbaernon.  Aka Archer's archetype in style.



Uhm thanks!



Kilowog said:


> Green Arrow and Hawkeye



Hehe they aren't anime!  XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol Ant faeces

Thats not a bow, Isley just extends it, its more like a spear.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 6, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Omg thank you SO much!  I knew about Ashitaka, but when does Tomite appear in the manga?


About Basara I mentioned, s/he has a minor role, somewhere in the first main arc. So don't expect to much of it. 
As for Tomite, he's already there in the second chapter .


----------



## Kushina (Jan 6, 2009)

Jayka said:


> About Basara I mentioned, s/he has a minor role, somewhere in the first main arc. So don't expect to much of it.
> As for Tomite, he's already there in the second chapter .



Omg I just found him!  XD  Do you know all the chapters where he fights?  He uses ice arrows?    He's SO hot!


----------



## Bitch (Jan 8, 2009)

Tomite is my favorite character in Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden, but someone already said him.  :X

It should be animated, IMO.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't think anyone mentioned yet. Minor Flame of Recca spoilers ahead.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Koganei is one of the main characters and uses a special weapon that turns into a bow (it transforms into six differente weapons, the fifth form is a bow).



The little guy is awesome, my favorite character of the series, but he isn't an archer, more of a weapon master strategist.

Here you have a page where the bow appears:
_"If you die, I die too, eh? To threaten me like this... what guts..."_

BTW, this manga, alongside YYH has some of the best tournaments held in mangas e v e r. Good stuff.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Saint Seiya features the Sagittarius archers in all its stories:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Original manga:*

*Episode G:*

*The Lost Canvas:*


In that last one, they had to hit a god (already engaged in a fight) from another country in four different spots of his body at the exact same time with that arrow in one try or else they wouldn't beat him. They pulled it off.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2009)

Someone said already but IRVINE FROM BERSERK FUCK YEA


----------



## Jayka (Jan 10, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Omg I just found him!  XD  Do you know all the chapters where he fights?  He uses ice arrows?    He's SO hot!


I don't know the exact chapters. But he mainly fights in the first part.
He fights at the end of chapter 3. And I think you should check out the last 10/20 pages of chapter 4 as well.  
Chapter 12 has flashbacks to Tomite's youth. And in the same chapters he fights (along with some others). This fights continues in chapter 13.
I will have to look up the other chapters.

But a lot of chapters have some archery, since the enemy troops use bow and arrow too


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 11, 2009)

*Otogi Matsuri*. A rare case in shounen when main character uses ranged weapon (not counting guns).


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jugger (Jan 11, 2009)

Inuyasha that main female character has bow


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 11, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Saint Seiya features the Sagittarius archers in all its stories:


Unfortunatelly, Aioros doesn't fight seriously in the original series. I mean, he didn't went all out against Shura.


----------



## Kushina (Jan 16, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> *Otogi Matsuri*. A rare case in shounen when main character uses ranged weapon (not counting guns).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh WOW!  This is SO awesome!  The main character is so hot and he's a MAIN CHARACTER with a bow.  Only Kagome, Kikyo, the girl from Young Bride, Chamuka are main archer characters, but still they don't do most of the fighting.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Valky (Jan 16, 2009)

Inuyasha, Hunter x Hunter, Bleach, Fate/stay Night, Ragnarok .. etc.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Oh WOW!  This is SO awesome!  The main character is so hot and he's a MAIN CHARACTER with a bow.  Only Kagome, Kikyo, the girl from Young Bride, Chamuka are main archer characters, but still they don't do most of the fighting.
> 
> Thanks so much!



archer from fate stay night is a main character and he appears in almost every episode of the anime. not to mention that he is the definition of manly. emiya shiro is basically the same as archer , just not as manly  

*Archer*
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Emiya*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Unfortunatelly, Aioros doesn't fight seriously in the original series. I mean, he didn't went all out against Shura.



He kicks the asses of anyone he comes across in the G Gaidens so it compensates somewhat.


----------



## Kushina (Jan 17, 2009)

Oboro said:


> archer from fate stay night is a main character and he appears in almost every episode of the anime. not to mention that he is the definition of manly. emiya shiro is basically the same as archer , just not as manly
> 
> *Archer*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He looks like a bishie to me!  Where's the manly?  Ahehehe?  ^.^;;;

And they use swords not archers...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Theres Neeba from Tower of Druaga, though he isn't the main character.


----------



## Bitch (Jan 17, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Theres Neeba from Tower of Druaga, though he isn't the main character.



Haha I've watched that.  Doesn't he lose his clothes when he gets hit?


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Kushina said:


> He looks like a bishie to me!  Where's the manly?  Ahehehe?  ^.^;;;
> 
> And they use swords not archers...



They fire swords from their bows
And sometimes use the said swords


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Kushina said:


> He looks like a bishie to me!  Where's the manly?  Ahehehe?  ^.^;;;



you do know that archer is the one who started the term GAR...as in otoko garashi , which is basically the definition of manly. hes not a bishi at all.



> And they use swords not archers...



thats not entirely wrong , they use both swords and arrows. for an example watch this video in the 1:13-1:34 minute range.....dont watch the whole thing unless you want to spoil yourself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nggyqGF8YQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

